# gtx 660 (non ti) safe with cx430v2?



## Confused_user (Feb 23, 2013)

so I was all set to buy the sapphire hd 7850, but the posts @ sapphire forums (and various others) have made me rethink my choice, and I found a gtx 660@ 15.7k. But, in order to affoard it, I had to drop my psu to the CX430V2.
Will the card be fine on this psu? I'd hate to spend 15 grand on a gpu just to find out it's underpowered.

Rest of my config....
i3 2120
msi h61 p20
2x 4gb


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 23, 2013)

go ahead. only one pci-e 6 pin connector. 
zotac 660 2 gb stock version.


----------



## Confused_user (Feb 23, 2013)

any possible bottlenecks w/ the i3?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 23, 2013)

You wont face any.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

GTX660 with CX430V2 will work thanks to your processor.

If you were using a overclockled processor cx430 won't have been sufficient with GTX660.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Its fine, as the CPU is i3.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 23, 2013)

yeah.. cx430v2 will work fine with you rig + 660.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2013)

take Corsair cx500v2 to make upgradation safe


----------



## macho84 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ygpm check


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 11, 2013)

i am using gtx 660 with corsair cx 430 v2 and it is working fine for me...


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 12, 2013)

What abt the AMP! edition? Will it run as well? Also, it the AMP! edition worth the extra 1k?
Anyone know the airflow direction of the card?


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 18, 2013)

What if I add a SSD and a DVD writer? will it be safe then?


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 18, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> What if I add a SSD and a DVD writer? will it be safe then?



Yes,totally safe


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 19, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> What abt the AMP! edition? Will it run as well? Also, it the AMP! edition worth the extra 1k?
> Anyone know the airflow direction of the card?



it is worth the 1k but keeping compute performanece in mind going for the 7870 is a better choice


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 19, 2013)

Ya.. but Don't really wanna go for 7870... I hear the drivers a f***ed up


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2013)

the sapphire 7870 dos seem to have some issues.. better go for MSI or any other brand... 

if there are issues with the drivers, they'll be fixed soon...


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 23, 2013)

They couldn't fix it in a year...


----------



## ZTR (Mar 23, 2013)

The latest beta drivers have fixed almost all the issues and also improved the performance by 10-15% for all 7000 series


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2013)

^^ link for drivers please


----------

